# Special Forces Soldier killed in Iraq: SFC Nathan Winder



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 28, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 28, 2007) — An Army Green Beret died June 26, 2007 from wounds sustained while conducting combat operations outside Diwaniyah, Iraq. Sgt. 1st Class Nathan L. Winder, 32, a Special Forces medic, was killed by small arms fire while assisting another U.S. Army element as a member of a U.S. Special Forces Quick Reaction Force.

More...


----------



## Ravage (Jun 28, 2007)

RIP warrior....


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 28, 2007)

RIP


----------



## tova (Jun 28, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jun 28, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 28, 2007)

Rest in Peace SFC Winder.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 29, 2007)

RIP SFC Winder.  Prayers out to your family and brother's in arms.

LL


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 12, 2008)

Peace to you my friend.


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 12, 2008)

RIP SFC Winder. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of his unit, and to his friends and family back at home...


----------



## car (Feb 12, 2008)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 12, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Seraph (Feb 12, 2008)

Gone, not forgotten.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Feb 12, 2008)

Seraph said:


> Gone, not forgotten.



That's for sure. 

Rest in blessed peace.


----------



## Spartans_Own (Feb 12, 2008)

Rest Easy Warrior...


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 13, 2008)

Rest Peacefully,

Thank you for your life and it's sacrifice for those things we hold dear....


----------



## Calc_N_Place (Feb 14, 2009)

Great guy, fellow team member, I will always miss him


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP, and thank you for all you've done.  Prayers to your family...


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 14, 2009)

Rest Well.


----------



## Bootstrap (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP warrior!!!


----------



## GSXRanger (Feb 15, 2009)

RIP Warrior... "Greater love hath no man than this... than a man lay down his own life for his friend (brother, fellow soldier... etc.)

Blue Skies Brother.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 15, 2009)

Rest easy SFC Winder.  Your watch is over. 

Thank you for your service and your absolute sacrifice to your Team and your nation. 

You will not be forgotten.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 15, 2009)

Rest In Peace,  Blue Skies.


----------



## MsKitty (Feb 15, 2009)

RIP.   Prayers to those left behind for strength and peace.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I walked down Nathan Winder road here daily.  God Bless and rest in peace...


----------

